# Homeless Canadians Brought To Tears By The Mean Things People Say About Them



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Why do so many people treat others like this?

http://www.cbc.ca/news/trending/hom...e-mean-things-people-say-about-them-1.3016409

[h=1]Homeless Canadians brought to tears by the mean things people say about them[/h]
[h=3]New video campaign aims to get people to see the homeless as human beings too[/h]By Michael Bolen, CBC News Posted: Mar 31, 2015 4:57 PM ET Last Updated: Mar 31, 2015 5:55 PM ET






Usually a "mean tweets" video ends in laughter, but this one ends in tears.
A new campaign by the non-profit organization Raising the Rooffeatures people dealing with homelessness reading the mean things people have said about them on social media aloud.
The goal? To get people to see that those who have nowhere to live are human beings too. 
"Only when this happens will people stop saying nasty things, stop assuming the stereotypes are true," said Carolann Barr, executive director of Raising the Roof. "Then we can work together to prevent and end homelessness."
Barr and Raising the Roof wanted to create a campaign that would help people look past stereotypes about homelessness and see the real folks who live their lives without a place of their own to call home.
That's why the campaign is called Humans for Humans.
The organization teamed up with the advertising agency Leo Burnett, which developed the concept for the campaign ​pro bono. There was no problem finding plenty of mean tweets and posts highlighting some of the more pernicious stereotypes about the homeless: that they're lazy, that they all panhandle, that they're abusive toward others. 
Barr points out that the people chosen for this campaign represent some of the many forms that homelessness can take.
"A man homeless from birth. A mother running from an abusive partner with nowhere to sleep. A man who was well off and employed until his support structure fell apart. People who bounce from couch to couch and shelter to shelter. Youth who end up without family support," said Barr. "Homelessness isn't just the people you see on the street; in fact they represent a small percentage of the 235,000 homeless across Canada."
Raising the Roof worked closely with partner agencies to find 10 people in Toronto willing to share their experiences of homelessness.
Making sure all of the participants were fully prepared to read potentially hurtful statements was a big concern, according to Barr. Each person had two or three pre-interviews before going on camera.
Barr said that while the tears were hard to see, all of the participants were happy to help humanize homelessness. 
"The fact these words caused so much pain and created so much emotion was proof that people living with homelessness feel second class," said Barr. "The words hurt." 
The campaign doesn't stop with one viral video. Raising the Roof has also posted a series of videos in which the participants in the campaign talk about things such as how they became homeless and why some struggle with addiction.
You can check out some of those videos below and see the whole campaign here. 
​​


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Why?
why don't you suggest your own theories or opinions, instead of just being a newsbot?
Surely you must have some thoughts of your own.

my own opinion, is the stereotypes didn't come from thin air.
instead of acting all butt hurt and entitled, they should prove them wrong. Earn respect, not just demand it. And start with your own self-respect.
But it's easier feel sorry for yourself, to blame the world for your own lack of determination, and pattern of bad choices.
above all that, the aim to "end homelessness" is impossible and absurd. It certainly won't come from a viral Internet ad campaign. We are a long way away from having a system (and amendments of laws) to effectively treat mental illness for this to be realized. ironically, some of these necessary changes would be opposed by the proponents of the OPs story.

In short, I suspect someones funding is in jeopardy and they felt the need to stir the pot before they end up having to look for another job.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My opinion is I have to have an opinion about each individual and not generalize. In every group there's the good and the bad.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Man, this is a can of worms. Without ranting too much ...... I have lived in some shitty places and worked some shitty jobs and decided that I wanted something more so I worked my ass off to get it. % 99 of the time people go homeless due to their own choices, stupidity, laziness, ect.... honestly I am tired of seeing my tax dollars pay for dumb peoples mistakes. Before people Lola eats my head off, I said % 99.....meaning I understand that there are circumstances where people end up in shitty situations through no fault of their own. But there are way too many people just abuse the system.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I always thought they were the only ones not trapped in bullshit.................


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Man, this is a can of worms. Without ranting too much ...... I have lived in some shitty places and worked some shitty jobs and decided that I wanted something more so I worked my ass off to get it. % 99 of the time people go homeless due to their own choices, stupidity, laziness, ect.... honestly I am tired of seeing my tax dollars pay for dumb peoples mistakes. Before people Lola eats my head off, I said % 99.....meaning I understand that there are circumstances where people end up in shitty situations through no fault of their own. But there are way too many people just abuse the system.


Instead of demanding society simply view them in a different light (as if the average working and tax paying person is the bad guy here), id like to see more of them calling for workfare-esque programs. IMO, programs that link government handouts to performing necessary tasks, jobs etc are what separate the panhandling whiners and junkies from those who are legitimately committed to bettering their own lives.

- - - Updated - - -



Accept2 said:


> I always thought they were the only ones not trapped in bullshit.................


Truth.
In my darkest times, I actually envied homeless people...they had nothing...but I had less than nothing, as I was saddled with tons of debt that would take me years to dig my way out of. I think the priority of the need to own a home in this country, or else be considered a loser, is essentially a scam that 90% of us have fallen for. In Europe for example, there isn't that same stigma about not owning a home.

Although I understand in the OP they are likely referring to rent as well. But if you cant afford rent somewhere, typically its because you don't have a job, or don't qualify for government handouts. 
Thus this whole campaign is deceptive....the true issue is joblessness, not homelessness, which is only 1 symptom of the disease of joblessness. But that brings out entirely different issues of discussion. Im of the opinion that 99% of all people could find a job if they truly wanted to. it may not be the job you dreamed about, but suck it up. We all have to start somewhere, and there should be more shame for not working at all, then in working a shit job.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> Man, this is a can of worms. Without ranting too much ...... I have lived in some shitty places and worked some shitty jobs and decided that I wanted something more so I worked my ass off to get it. % 99 of the time people go homeless due to their own choices, stupidity, laziness, ect.... honestly I am tired of seeing my tax dollars pay for dumb peoples mistakes. Before people Lola eats my head off, I said % 99.....meaning I understand that there are circumstances where people end up in shitty situations through no fault of their own. But there are way too many people just abuse the system.


I tend to agree with you to some extent. I feel there are some that choose that life as its free of certain types of stress that they can't handle. I get inundated with homeless people every day going to my office in Hamilton, begging for money. I seldom give money as I have no idea of I'm helping with hunger or helping to perpetuate some addiction. There is help for homeless people through soup kitchens and shelters. And probably thats where the hand outs should go and I have no problem with that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I wonder how many of you listened to the YouTube clips of these people's stories before commenting. If you haven't, you may find you have a different viewpoint after doing so.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> I wonder how many of you listened to the YouTube clips of these people's stories before commenting. If you haven't, you may find you have a different viewpoint after doing so.


I bet I can find a youtube clip that says Elvis is still alive too.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

You can't compare your life to someone else's life. Some people get all the breaks, others get few to none.

Just because you can get through hardships, tragedy and disaster, you can't assume that everyone else possesses the ability to do so.

For example, when anyone says to me anything like "If I can do it, anybody can do it", I have this barely controlled urge to smack them in the face. It reminds me of seeing a poster for a cancer walk some time ago. Meant to be harmless and catchy, it said "Walking is easy, cancer is hard". For me, walking is hard because my legs don't work very well any more so walking a block can be very painful and cancer is easy because I never asked for it and there is little I can do about it.

My mental response to the poster was "screw you"... as it is for anyone who assumes that their achievements are as attainable for everybody as they are for them.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

bluzfish said:


> You can't compare your life to someone else's life. Some people get all the breaks, others get few to none.
> 
> Just because you can get through hardships, tragedy and disaster, you can't assume that everyone else possesses the ability to do so.
> 
> ...


 I agree not everyone is good at everything, but the way I see it there are two types of people. Those who will sit and bitch about their problems until someone else fixes them, or those that figure out a way of making it work for them one way or another.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Chitmo said:


> I agree not everyone is good at everything, but the way I see it there are two types of people. Those who will sit and bitch about their problems until someone else fixes them, or those that figure out a way of making it work for them one way or another.


Oh, there is no doubt that some people don't even try to get their shit together and certainly those that deliberately take advantage of and cheat the system that tries to help them. I've known some of them personally and I find it difficult to impossible to have any respect for them.

But the purpose of the clips I think is to show that not everybody is like that and shouldn't be painted with the broad brush reflected in the tweets.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

bluzfish said:


> You can't compare your life to someone else's life. Some people get all the breaks, others get few to none.
> 
> Just because you can get through hardships, tragedy and disaster, you can't assume that everyone else possesses the ability to do so.


I totally agree....There's always a story as to how people end up where they do. I imagine that once a person hits rock bottom, to the point of living on the street, the odds of climbing out of that hole has to be immense. Add to it the possibility (and likeliness) of severe depression and feelings of hopelessness or less than zero net worth, it has to be a huge uphill battle. For those of us who have never had to face that adversity, its easy to say; "get a job" "pick yourself up" etc. Some of these people may have never had a chance or been given the tools (troubled teenage/youth runaways or those who lived a lifetime of abuse etc) Not everyone has a fighting spirit that can overcome. We are lucky

Walk a mile....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> Oh, there is no doubt that some people don't even try to get their shit together and certainly those that deliberately take advantage of and cheat the system that tries to help them. I've known some of them personally and I find it difficult to impossible to have any respect for them.
> 
> But the purpose of the clips I think is to show that not everybody is like that and shouldn't be painted with the broad brush reflected in the tweets.





Scotty said:


> I totally agree....There's always a story as to how people end up where they do. I imagine that once a person hits rock bottom, to the point of living on the street, the odds of climbing out of that hole has to be immense. Add to it the possibility (and likeliness) of severe depression and feelings of hopelessness or less than zero net worth, it has to be a huge uphill battle. For those of us who have never had to face that adversity, its easy to say; "get a job" "pick yourself up" etc. Some of these people may have never had a chance or been given the tools (troubled teenage/youth runaways or those who lived a lifetime of abuse etc) Not everyone has a fighting spirit that can overcome. We are lucky
> 
> Walk a mile....


Very compassionate and reasonable comments. With so many broken families these days, many of these people never had a chance to grow up normally and experience a warm, loving family atmosphere. Many of them experienced just the opposite with the effect that their self-confidence is close to nil. When you have no self-confidence and no help from family or friends and have been treated as expendable or worthless all your life, it's not wonder they can't get out of the spiral they are in.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chitmo said:


> Man, this is a can of worms. Without ranting too much ...... I have lived in some shitty places and worked some shitty jobs and decided that I wanted something more so I worked my ass off to get it. % 99 of the time people go homeless due to their own choices, stupidity, laziness, ect.... honestly I am tired of seeing my tax dollars pay for dumb peoples mistakes. Before people Lola eats my head off, I said % 99.....meaning I understand that there are circumstances where people end up in shitty situations through no fault of their own. But there are way too many people just abuse the system.


 
How did I end up in this conversation? Your entitled to your own opinion and I, mine!(I haven't even said one word about this thread) That really bothers me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have already made assumptions about the way I think! Shades of UG!


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

It's easy to call them lazy and scoff at them for not looking for work. However the simple fact is that a large proportion of them are dealing with some form of mental illness. At one time there were places where they could live and receive compassionate care, but today, due to continual government cutbacks, they are basically dependent on family. The problem is that many of them have no family, or their family has lost patience with them and turned them out. 

It's hard enough today for a well adjusted person to make a decent living. If you are in your 40s or 50s with a bad job record and have been treated for psychological disorders, where are you going to turn? And how can you work with no place to live, no decent clothes, no car and no skills?

It's unfortunate that most of the people who abuse them have had all the benefits that these people were denied...a good home, education and sanity.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I totally agree....There's always a story as to how people end up where they do. I imagine that once a person hits rock bottom, to the point of living on the street, the odds of climbing out of that hole has to be immense. Add to it the possibility (and likeliness) of severe depression and feelings of hopelessness or less than zero net worth, it has to be a huge uphill battle. For those of us who have never had to face that adversity, its easy to say; "get a job" "pick yourself up" etc. Some of these people may have never had a chance or been given the tools (troubled teenage/youth runaways or those who lived a lifetime of abuse etc) Not everyone has a fighting spirit that can overcome. We are lucky
> 
> Walk a mile....


I have been there and hit rock bottom and I stand by my previous statement! To add to my comment that there are two trains of thought for people in that type of situation, when I was down and out I wallowed in self pity for a day or two and then figured out that the only person that could help me was me! When you have nothing to lose You have the world by the balls and that's the best time to take a chance to make something of yourself! After all, you can't lose anything that you don't have. People in North America have this "entitled" attitude toward life and want everything handed to them, if you look at anyone that has achieved any kinda of success they worked their ass off to get where they are (I realize there are exceptions!). And in case it was lost on anyone, a democracy by nature is flawed in that there are different standards of living depending on employment, pedigree, ect. If you wanna live in a country were everything is equal for everyone then go try living in one of the many Communist countries in the world for a year or two then come back and let me know how that worked out for ya!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Chitmo said:


> I have been there and hit rock bottom and I stand by my previous statement! To add to my comment that there are two trains of thought for people in that type of situation, when I was down and out I wallowed in self pity for a day or two and then figured out that the only person that could help me was me! When you have nothing to lose You have the world by the balls and that's the best time to take a chance to make something of yourself! After all, you can't lose anything that you don't have. People in North America have this "entitled" attitude toward life and want everything handed to them, if you look at anyone that has achieved any kinda of success they worked their ass off to get where they are (I realize there are exceptions!). And in case it was lost on anyone, a democracy by nature is flawed in that there are different standards of living depending on employment, pedigree, ect. If you wanna live in a country were everything is equal for everyone then go try living in one of the many Communist countries in the world for a year or two then come back and let me know how that worked out for ya!


I give you great admiration for what you have done for yourself. You are obviously a strong person with a commendable work ethic. But you can't judge people by your own experience alone. You have to take the time to talk to people on the street to understand where they are coming from. I do. And I have met some of the most fascinating people, many of whom have fallen from high places and for as many reasons find themselves homeless and impoverished.

Those people often just need a helping hand which is often not there to recover from some pretty overwhelming defeats. You, and I hope I, may be strong enough to do it alone but not everyone is able to do that.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I'll admit I haven't watched to video. However, I could care less about whether or not someone's feelings get hurt over something like this (unless of course it was someone close to me). That's not to say that I don't have compassion for the homeless people with respect to their homelessness. Nor is it to say that I condone hurtful behaviour in general. I have a responsibility to myself to monitor my own behaviour, and to teach my children to do the same. Beyond that, the individuals behaving in this manner are responsible only for themselves (until they reach a point where the law is being broken). There are just entirely too many people that think they are so much more superior that they have the moral obligation to "teach" strangers how to behave.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

9


bluzfish said:


> I give you great admiration for what you have done for yourself. You are obviously a strong person with a commendable work ethic. But you can't judge people by your own experience alone. You have to take the time to talk to people on the street to understand where they are coming from. I do. And I have met some of the most fascinating people, many of whom have fallen from high places and for as many reasons find themselves homeless and impoverished.
> 
> Those people often just need a helping hand which is often not there to recover from some pretty overwhelming defeats. You, and I hope I, may be strong enough to do it alone but not everyone is able to do that.


I never said that people shouldn't get assistance when absolutely required. However I think that there should be strict stipulations if you are going to get a government handout. For example if you're in your situation due to substance abuse the mandatory drug testing should be required in order to recieve assistance or if you were dumb with money, financial counseling ect......


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It's a tough call. I've seen both sides of the picture. A friend of mine has a brother who is a homeless person in Edmonton. That's the life he chose and he wants no other life. He won't "come in" for more than a day or two no matter what. He doesn't want our life. Except for his life style choice, he's a normal guy who grew up in a normal home, had a normal education, and has no addictions. Pretty hard to feel sorry for him.

I've also watched a co-worker (who must have had a previous alcohol problem) fall hard off the wagon and go from having a house, wife, 3 kids, and a good job supervising a crew......to living in the local bar, then to living in a tent down by the river, to living on the streets in Edmonton in the space of about a year. I used to cruise around and find him, pick him up, dust him off and do what I could. I can't find him anymore. He must be dead. And that's very sad.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Chitmo said:


> 9
> 
> I never said that people shouldn't get assistance when absolutely required. However I think that there should be strict stipulations if you are going to get a government handout. For example if you're in your situation due to substance abuse the mandatory drug testing should be required in order to recieve assistance or if you were dumb with money, financial counseling ect......


I agree with that 100%. I live in downtown Edmonton and there is a HUGE problem with homeless and indigent people flocking here from all over Alberta's rural areas. I see the worst of humanity abusing our neighbourhoods so much so that it is only safe to venture out after dark in certain well lit areas and even then only if you are young and fit enough to take care of yourself against some very nasty people.

I have no idea how to truly help some of the homeless because many actually choose to be homeless as a lifestyle. The churches and social agencies feed and clothe them and perhaps even do more to help but then send them right back out to the streets to fall back into their self-destructive addictions and behaviors. The government does little more than throw just enough money at the problem through often abused welfare payments to keep those in need in a constant state of poverty that often becomes a way of living passed down to the next generation.

I firmly believe that, from my experience, the social safety net is usually only effective in the first year or so of homelessness and help must be followed through to a person's self-sufficiency away from the bad environment they came from. After being on the street for longer than that or constantly being raised up only to be thrown back into it, life becomes simple survival at any cost in a vicious world and any chance for a life beyond that is pretty much unattainable without forced intervention.

The only viable solution to homelessness that I can see would only be a partial one in that you can't help people who refuse to help themselves. But there must be help available for people who are really trying to get back on their feet before they get lost in the street culture of abject poverty and addiction. Because once there for a period of time, the 'civilized' world you and I live in has become a very foreign place.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> You can't compare your life to someone else's life. Some people get all the breaks, others get few to none.
> 
> Just because you can get through hardships, tragedy and disaster, you can't assume that everyone else possesses the ability to do so.
> 
> ...


when I see people with physical and intellectual disabilities working in jobs, my response when I later see a seemingly able bodied person panhandling, is usually one of the same sort of contempt that you express.

Noone needs to "get breaks" in life to get a job sweeping floors, cutting lawns, stocking shelves or cleaning. And there is no shortage of those kinds of jobs. All it takes is a good attitude and an alarm clock. And I don't see why anyone should have to subsidize someone else for their lacking those 2 basic criteria.
I know that not everyone is this shiftless, but to me, its those that are, that the legitimate ones in the OP should take issue with for giving the rest of them a bad name. Not the rest of us.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2015)

My cousin's a contractor. Three years ago he had a downtown (T.O.) project
which had a lot of garbage that needed cleaning out before he could start work.
He drove a mini-van to an area where the homeless hang out. There were 7
(able bodied looking) guys standing around. He offered them $50 each if they came
with him to clean up the place (4 hrs of work at the most). None of them accepted,
but, they all wanted the handout. He drove off.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

A while ago I was sitting waiting for one of the rare buses that come through downtown after 6pm when an older native guy sat down beside me and started a conversation. At first I was polite but wasn't in much of a mood to chat with a stranger but eventually he drew me into a conversation. I won't go into the detail of why I let my bus go by to talk to him more, but one topic he spoke of stuck in my mind.

He had been a labourer most of his working life but as he got older, regular work became harder to come by so he went to the temp labour agencies every day and waited until something came in. He laughed a little as he told me that while the older guys he hung with would take anything that came up as it came in, the younger guys would hang together in groups and pick and choose the jobs based on how much they paid and how much hard work was involved. If they had nothing by mid day, they would just go the bar if anyone had some cash or go panhandle until they did.

He was in his sixties at least and though he had lived most of his life on and off the reservation doing mostly construction work or hunting out in the bush, he couldn't do that any more. He had a rich life history but it was one of self-sufficiency with minimal education and a lot of hard work. Although he wasn't exactly homeless, he lived in those insufferable, run down rooming houses when he had the money and said he didn't eat much now but he gets by, sometimes with the help of friends for a place to stay. Making the most of what he had, he was a good man and, for me, an inspiring one.

As I was about to get on the bus, we shook hands and I pulled a couple of 10s out of my pocket and told him I was doing well for money and offered them to him. He said that, well, he could actually use $10 as he took one of the bills and thanked me for the money and conversation.

This is the kind of guy I would really like to help get a regular job, perhaps a little financial help and a decent affordable apartment.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> A while ago I was sitting waiting for one of the rare buses that come through downtown after 6pm when an older native guy sat down beside me and started a conversation. At first I was polite but wasn't in much of a mood to chat with a stranger but eventually he drew me into a conversation. I won't go into the detail of why I let my bus go by to talk to him more, but one topic he spoke of stuck in my mind.
> 
> He had been a labourer most of his working life but as he got older, regular work became harder to come by so he went to the temp labour agencies every day and waited until something came in. He laughed a little as he told me that while the older guys he hung with would take anything that came up as it came in, the younger guys would hang together in groups and pick and choose the jobs based on how much they paid and how much hard work was involved. If they had nothing by mid day, they would just go the bar if anyone had some cash or go panhandle until they did.
> 
> ...


I thought it was interesting that he took only one of the $10 bills and that he thanked you not only for the money but for the conversation as well. Obviously, the respectful human contact was valuable to him. That is one of the points made in most of the videos in the article in the OP. These people lack love and respect, something we all need from the cradle to the grave.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sadly, the resentment some people feel toward homeless people is often based on experiences with theft and first hand knowledge of people who are simply too lazy to work.

In my opinion most people who are on the streets are there because of mental health or drug issues (including booze).

I try to remember that one or two different turns in my life could have landed me exactly in their position.

And, you never know what's coming around the next bend.

Be careful who you judge on your way up. You might just meet the same folks on your way down.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

So who's sadistic idea was it to take all these mean spirited messages and show them to these people? Did they, at the same time, show them messages of hope and good will? or was this just for the expressed purpose of kicking someone when they were down just for gits and shiggles?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Sadly, the resentment some people feel toward homeless people is often based on experiences with theft and first hand knowledge of people who are simply too lazy to work.
> 
> In my opinion most people who are on the streets are there because of mental health or drug issues (including booze).
> 
> ...


i don't know that we're all truly equal in that regard. Some people in a ghetto give up and accept it as their lot in life, and become part of the problem. Others fight and claw their way out.
some people respond best to a hug and shoulder to cry on. Others, need a kick in the ass to get going.
theres a certain intangible to the human spirit.
we don't all respond to adversity the same way.
And I think that's why there's mixed perceptions about people in poverty.
its the same thing with addictions. Some people get addicted to things very easily. Others seem less vulnerable.
political correctness, IMO obscures the truth in some cases.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> So who's _*sadistic*_ idea was it to take all these _*mean spirited*_ messages and show them to these people? Did they, at the same time, show them messages of hope and good will? or was this just for the expressed purpose of kicking someone when they were down just for gits and shiggles?


Jim: Sadistic and mean spirited were good choices of words.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What is homeless? The term can mean different things depending on where you are. If someone in the town I live in came along and said they had nowhere to sleep and nothing to eat I would tend to help them and believe them. In big metro areas like Toronto and Vancouver being "homeless" is actually not homeless at all. They even have jobs. If you hang out in the big cities you will see the same people on the same corners everywhere in town. They keep regular hours and put in a full day. That's work folks they just don't pay any taxes. In a city like Toronto when everyone is accustomed to being solicited on a daily basis everyone throws change around. It's a living. I had some chick call me a dick at a corner in Toronto yesterday because I would not roll down my window for her. They have come to expect handouts and that's a tragedy


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Words can hurt no matter what situation you are in! Some people are cold, callus, vindictive, unsympathetic and heartless pieces of shit!

I am so sick and tired of people and their fucking personal politics! Yes, I woke up on the wrong side of the bed! 

If someone asks me for help regardless of who you are, I will go out of my way to help!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. 

I personally believe it's not right to judge anyone.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

it seems some very linear people in this thread do not grasp that this is a Raising the Roof Campaign targeting the Stigma that is placed on a demographic of people in society.

i personally believe a lot of that stigma and negative projection on homeless, and lets add the word poor as well, comes from fear.

mental heath is a core issue.

Being in Toronto, it didn't take me long to feel the effects of the abusive relationship people have with greed, ego, and the cocooned delusions of narcissism that allow them to cock strut over others.
It's a lot like observing high school.

link : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSFWl7nlelhSHJl6DhSRNog

i volunteered on an assignment recently that was doing a similar campaign to raise awareness and funding for a youth shelter for LBGT people.

at first i was rather put off by the segregation.....why a LBGT only youth facility ?

then after talking with some of the people involved.............and affected.............you learn.

it honestly never occurred to me.....in Canada....we think we are so gosh darn good.......that "parents" disown, and toss out their own children for their sexual nature.

link : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk88Pg0QaYw

their is a lot of emotional violence in society.

I work freelance.
I don't get by on much, but i try to appreciate the opportunity to work on the days that i do, by getting a meal / food for someone on the street when i can.
The conversations that leads to........


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What is homeless? The term can mean different things depending on where you are. If someone in the town I live in came along and said they had nowhere to sleep and nothing to eat I would tend to help them and believe them. In big metro areas like Toronto and Vancouver being "homeless" is actually not homeless at all. They even have jobs. If you hang out in the big cities you will see the same people on the same corners everywhere in town. They keep regular hours and put in a full day. That's work folks they just don't pay any taxes. In a city like Toronto when everyone is accustomed to being solicited on a daily basis everyone throws change around. It's a living. I had some chick call me a dick at a corner in Toronto yesterday because I would not roll down my window for her. They have come to expect handouts and that's a tragedy


There are people downtown who panhandle during the day and then go home at night--and they aren't living in shacks or hovels.
They make it tough on those who really are homeless.

Some kids do it, thinking it's cool.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Not to derail the thread, but in a similar vein, how do people here feel about Habitat for Humanity?

Personally I think it's a slap in the face to all who struggle to pay a mortgage and even to those who don't struggle to do so.

A hand up is giving someone a job, or the tools to find a job.

I'm not a fan. There were years when I was lucky to have a bed and food on my table on any given day.

I never expected, asked or received help buying my home.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Not to derail the thread, but in a similar vein, how do people here feel about Habitat for Humanity?
> 
> Personally I think it's a slap in the face to all who struggle to pay a mortgage and even to those who don't struggle to do so.
> 
> ...


I don't think about the good deals others may get. Some people get breaks in life and some don't. Some coast through life easy with a silver spoon in their mouth and some don't. Some who get houses from habitat for humanity deserve what they get and maybe some don't. 
I worry about my family. I've had to work hard for some things and I've gotten tremendous breaks in life in some areas. I have a beautiful house that was practically given to me. Not habitat for humanity but a child hood friend of my wifes who's husband is a multi-millionaire. It wasn't free, but I paid about one third of its market value. My wife and I certainly didn't expect it but we are eternally grateful for the gift. This friend of my wifes did it because of their close friendship and because of their good fortune in life wanted to give to her friend. So if a group of people want to get together and build houses for poor people that may never other wise have been able to afford a house I certainly wouldn't feel bad. I'm a guy that could easily have afforded to pay market value for a house so I certainly can't feel bad.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Not to derail the thread, but in a similar vein, how do people here feel about Habitat for Humanity?
> 
> Personally I think it's a slap in the face to all who struggle to pay a mortgage and even to those who don't struggle to do so.
> 
> ...


Nobody helped me buy my first home either (or even gave me a car for that matter). 

The wife & I worked on several habitat builds, we were "regulars" in the Edmonton area already. Then word leaked out that a local build had been awarded to the daughter of a business man I knew well. Millionaire, he certainly wasn't hurtin for money and could well afford to set his daughter up with whatever she needed. To make it even better, he was on city council at the time. That didn't pass the smell test. We dropped out of that build and have never been back to another. I was done.
Habitat was probably a good concept, but it's been corrupted.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Nobody helped me buy my first home either (or even gave me a car for that matter).
> 
> The wife & I worked on several habitat builds, we were "regulars" in the Edmonton area already. Then word leaked out that a local build had been awarded to the daughter of a business man I knew well. Millionaire, he certainly wasn't hurtin for money and could well afford to set his daughter up with whatever she needed. To make it even better, he was on city council at the time. That didn't pass the smell test. We dropped out of that build and have never been back to another. I was done.
> Habitat was probably a good concept, but it's been corrupted.


That sounds unfortunate. I would be soured as well. Having said that I'd love to be part of a project that built and/or renovated a house for the poor. Not only to give back to the community but for some selfish reasons as well. In the past 3 years I've about renovated my whole house with needed updates and converting the garage to living space and have gotten quite addicted to renovations. Would love to be part of a house build to apply some skills I've learned as well as learn some new skills.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Diablo said:


> Noone needs to "get breaks" in life to get a job sweeping floors, cutting lawns, stocking shelves or cleaning. And there is no shortage of those kinds of jobs. All it takes is a good attitude and an alarm clock. And I don't see why anyone should have to subsidize someone else for their lacking those 2 basic criteria.


Even for those jobs, an applicant often needs to have a stable work history, references, and possibly a high school diploma. As far as those jobs always being available, man, that's not what I've seen. As far as I can tell, it's pretty tough out there.

Some people are definitely lazy but others desperately want to work and just can't find _anything_. It used to be if you were out of work for more than two weeks, you're just lazy. That's no longer the case. In spite of their best effort, some people are out of work for months or even years at a time. That obviously creates a stigma for them among employers. In this country, if you're out of work for six months, you're in trouble. If you're out of work for a year, um, good luck.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

link : http://www.adweek.com/adfreak/clever-corner-billboards-show-theres-another-side-homelessness-163977


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Jim DaddyO said:


> So who's sadistic idea was it to take all these mean spirited messages and show them to these people? Did they, at the same time, show them messages of hope and good will? or was this just for the expressed purpose of kicking someone when they were down just for gits and shiggles?


Pretty cold way of making a point, isnt it


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

"Raising the Roof worked closely with partner agencies to find 10 people in Toronto willing to share their experiences of homelessness.
Making sure all of the participants were fully prepared to read potentially hurtful statements was a big concern, according to Barr. Each person had two or three pre-interviews before going on camera."


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> "Raising the Roof worked closely with partner agencies to find 10 people in Toronto willing to share their experiences of homelessness.
> Making sure all of the participants were fully prepared to read potentially hurtful statements was a big concern, according to Barr. _*Each person had two or three pre-interviews before going on camera."*_


I can understand that. When you are reading or speaking about something very emotional, you often have to go over it several times in order to be able to speak in at least a somewhat understandable voice. From my public speaking experience I have found this to be so.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Still, having an opinion about a group of people (in this case the homeless, but could just as easily be men, women, guitar players, forum subscribers, people of an individual race, creed, colour, religion, sexual preference, etc.) can be boiled down to ignorance. To take a collection of these opinions and accost the subjects of them with it, boarders on a hate crime.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

To be honest, 'Raising the Roof' kind of turned me off when they started those ads where you get a toque to show off and flaunt that you made a donation. I mean, make your donation out of generosity but don't wear around a hat as a badge of honour to show everybody how magnanimous you are. More than just a tad pretentious really. I do question their judgement about what makes good PR for their cause.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> To be honest, 'Raising the Roof' kind of turned me off when they started those ads where you get a toque to show off and flaunt that you made a donation. I mean, make your donation out of generosity but don't wear around a hat as a badge of honour to show everybody how magnanimous you are. More than just a tad pretentious really. I do question their judgement about what makes good PR for their cause.


Thats one way to look at it. Or... you can think of it this way. Wearing these toques can raise awareness and compel others to ask about it and donate as well.


----------

